
Show HN: Random Hipster SVG Graphics - sagebird
https://www.williamsharkey.com/Shapes.html
======
sagebird
The motivation behind this demo:

\- looking at svgs on other people's website and noticed the code is often
lengthy

Goals:

\- to generate random svgs which are short in code size

\- be able to quickly browse random svgs to find appealing ones.

One area I could improve is allowing custom templates. Right now, I have
hardcoded a template to generate compositions of triangles on points of a
hexagon.

If you have any questions or suggestions, let me know. Thanks.

